# Getting your other half into vaping...



## Silver (22/12/15)

I think this topic deserves its own thread

There are several reasons why I think its much better for couples to vape together (if they previously smoked):

Firstly and obviously, research suggests its *considerably safer than smoking* - so better for both to benefit than just one
Enjoying the journey together is more *fun*
*Sharing juices* between two people makes more sense. Something one person may not like may be the other's favourite
If your partner also enjoys vaping then all the vape purchases are easier to justify - not to mention you may be able to share gear and pass on things in both directions
When going out, there is always a *backup* if your vape goes on the blink 
But the difficulty as expressed by some is getting your partner into vaping. Some people are just not into it and don't like it. Personally I feel that *all it takes is the right set up and the right juice.* Sometimes the right circumstances can help too.

Here's my story:
My wife was not interested for about 2 years while i enjoyed vaping. Then she stopped smoking altogether for aboit a month (no vaping either) and when her mom passed away 3 months ago I said to her she shouldn't feel bad to have a cigarette. She said to me "give me one of your vaping things rather, i dont want to start smoking again". Bless her. Bingo. I gave her my prized MVP2/Evod1 setup which had VM Berry Blaze 18mg and menthol drops in it. She loved it from the first toot that day and hasn't looked back. Neither has she changed the device or the juice!

Not only am I proud of her for not going back to stinkies, her vaping has made a positive difference to my journey. She samples more juices now and understands the time I put in on the pitstopping front. The whole journey is just so much better and more fun, even though she has not ventured from that setup.

Bottom line is if your other half has not yet converted to vaping, don't despair. Just keep on vaping. *Dont argue about it. Dont try too hard. I think its best to just occasionally let your partner try a new flavour or device until the penny drops.* It can take a month or even years. But the end result will be worth it.

What's your story and your tips for converting your partner or loved one?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Rooigevaar (22/12/15)

I told my my wife every night at bed time for about 2 months that she stinks, everytime I kissed her I made a funny face and said "gross" tastes like ashtray. Worked lol 
Got her a Reo as it is the most no mess no fuss device out there... I want to say that a Reo is almost the perfect device for starting vaping and getting off stinkies. And yes I am a Reo fan boy, even though I dont use one anymore.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (22/12/15)

Have added a poll for interest sake


----------



## Silver (22/12/15)

Rooigevaar said:


> I told my my wife every night at bed time for about 2 months that she stinks, everytime I kissed her I made a funny face and said "gross" tastes like ashtray. Worked lol
> Got her a Reo as it is the most no mess no fuss device out there... I want to say that a Reo is almost the perfect device for starting vaping and getting off stinkies. And yes I am a Reo fan boy, even though I dont use one anymore.



Lol @Rooigevaar - @Rob Fisher style "You stink and you gonna die!" Rob has used that on so many converts and i have seen it in real life. 
Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (22/12/15)

Silver said:


> Lol @Rooigevaar - @Rob Fisher style "You stink and you gonna die!" Rob has used that on so many converts and i have seen it in real life.
> Thanks for sharing.



The Truth cuts deep!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stevape;) (22/12/15)

I made the switch.. call it cold turkey and one week later my wife said no way I can stop and she cant. So I went out got her a device as well. Almost 2 years later and we still laugh at what people are paying for stinkies and then feel sorry for their health.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Pixstar (22/12/15)

Great thread this, thanks. When I pass a negative comment to SWAMBO about her smoking she says I'm being anal etc. She's has a few vape toots now and then but she usually coughs and says it doesn't 'satisfy' her the way smoking does...I need to investigate the smaller tube styled setups available out there and I think a MTL experience will best suit her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (22/12/15)

@Silver can you add a category

*Neither - She will vape over analogs if socializing


----------



## Silver (22/12/15)

Sprint said:


> @Silver can you add a category
> 
> *Neither - She will vape over analogs if socializing



Done


----------



## rogue zombie (22/12/15)

I actually feel bad, or having moral issues with my situation.

My wife gave up smoking when she fell pregnant with out first (now 8 years old).

I said I would give up smoking when the baby was born. I did not.

From there she never smoked. I continued to smoke outside, chew mints and wash my hands after a smoke, because my wife simply did not want smoke around the kids.

Soooooo I finally start vaping and she continued to be free of everything.

But when I started DIY'ING, when I'd actually make something tasty, I would ask her to taste - just to see if I was imagining that it was good or not.

Now she has taken to light vaping. She has a puff here and there in the evenings... but I feel bad, because she had quit nic all together. I know vaping, or specifically nic, is not the death sentence smoking is, but....

But on subject, I think a vaper should not give up on a smoking partner, until they get them to vape. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (22/12/15)

Silver said:


> Bottom line is if your other half has not yet converted to vaping, don't despair. Just keep on vaping. *Dont argue about it. Dont try too hard. I think its best to just occasionally let your partner try a new flavour or device until the penny drops.* It can take a month or even years. But the end result will be worth it.



That was exactly my approach. After one or two failed attempts she started vaping permanently one year to the day after I started. Still going strong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (22/12/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I actually feel bad, or having moral issues with my situation.
> 
> My wife gave up smoking when she fell pregnant with out first (now 8 years old).
> 
> ...


No, no....she is an adult....please allow her the pleasure of vaping without any guilt! I have seen so many ex-smokers taking up vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor (22/12/15)

Great topic @Silver I guess it's on the back of our conversation this morning. It makes me feel better! I have to admit I might have been pushing to hard since she is still on the stinkies but I will give it time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (22/12/15)

Andre said:


> No, no....she is an adult....please allow her the pleasure of vaping without any guilt! I have seen so many ex-smokers taking up vaping.


Lol... ya, fair enough.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ernest (22/12/15)

Two weeks after I started vaping, my wife started vaping as well. She has not smoked a cigarette since.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## VapeDude (22/12/15)

I bought my wife an Ego One. She started on it for a while but ended up going back to smoking. Now I have an Ego One that nobody uses.

I think you are right in saying that you shouldn't try and force your partner to start vaping cos it doesn't work. When she's ready I'll be there with plenty options

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (22/12/15)

VapeDude said:


> When she's ready I'll be there with plenty options



All the more reason for us to buy more vape gear - hehe
Because when that opportunity strikes one needs to have a full bouquet of options on offer!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Neal (22/12/15)

Great thread with some interesting comments. Converted my son to vaping 6 months ago but missus still on the fags. Do not fancy the "you stink and you gonna die" approach as I would probably end up wrestling with my dog for sleeping space on couch. Will follow thread with interest.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (22/12/15)

Took me 1.5 years to get my wife off stinkies. Finally convinced her to get something (she chose a twisp edge though  - but often vapes on my Kanger ST Mini with the iStick TC40W). But hey, now our house does not smell like ashtrays any more and I can give her a peck without a following mini vomit. 
She isn't keen on taking things to the next level yet, but I'm slowly but surely introducing her to the dripper.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vixen (22/12/15)

My hubby did not take to the idea of vaping and was never interested in even trying. He does not smoke in front of me, which makes his smoking an akward thing. He did however enjoy sharing a hubbly every now and then. (Before we were both informed about the dangers). About two months ago he resold a few cartons and got himself a Twisp Edge  and he has been stinky free since then. Looking forward to getting him some better gear, but all in good time. Now there is no more hiding and smoking in secret. Vaping rocks!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Neal (22/12/15)

N


Cespian said:


> Took me 1.5 years to get my wife off stinkies. Finally convinced her to get something (she chose a twisp edge though  - but often vapes on my Kanger ST Mini with the iStick TC40W). But hey, now our house does not smell like ashtrays any more and I can give her a peck without a following mini vomit.
> She isn't keen on taking things to the next level yet, but I'm slowly but surely introducing her to the dripper.



No giggling at the back please, "introducing her to the dripper" is not some adolescent innuendo, please conduct yourselves in an adult fashion...

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Cespian (22/12/15)

Neal said:


> N
> 
> 
> No giggling at the back please, "introducing her to the dripper" is not some adolescent innuendo, please conduct yourselves in an adult fashion...



I choked on my drink after you pointed that out 
You dirty mind you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (22/12/15)

Silver said:


> All the more reason for us to buy more vape gear - hehe
> Because when that opportunity strikes one needs to have a full bouquet of options on offer!


Yip yip.

My wife went straight to 0.6ohm mouth-to-lung with the Odin.

Perfection at 25 watts with 6mg nic for a "light" vaper. Plenty flavour, a bit of throat hit, and nothing like the cloud-blowing setups...

The culmination of what I had learned at that point.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Neal (23/12/15)

Loving this thread, but consider this: if you get your wife/girlfriend/partner into vaping how are you going to explain that your sub box mini only cost R250, but is now R920, or was donated by some anonymous dude at bar? Your partner is now aware of realistic costs and all talk of false cost savings will be written down in the book of things never to be forgotten and will be called upon in future reference. Be careful of what you wish for.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## kev mac (23/12/15)

Rooigevaar said:


> I told my my wife every night at bed time for about 2 months that she stinks, everytime I kissed her I made a funny face and said "gross" tastes like ashtray. Worked lol
> Got her a Reo as it is the most no mess no fuss device out there... I want to say that a Reo is almost the perfect device for starting vaping and getting off stinkies. And yes I am a Reo fan boy, even though I dont use one anymore.


I'd love to get the wife to join me but she is an immovable object on things she's unfamiliar with,she won't give it a chance.Not for lack of trying by me.She won't even listen to the doctor and you'd think after my heart attack she'd be scared into it like me but noooooo!That's one stubborn woman.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## KimH (23/12/15)

Great thread!

My story goes like this - for 30 years I was a militant smoker, smoked 3 packs of Dunhill Menthol a day. In Dec 2012 my doctor did a chest x-ray and diagnosed me as being in the early stages of emphysema, I continued smoking... Hubby had quit cigarettes about 4 years prior and was constantly asking me to stop - I of course did not listen. 
Out of sheer desperation in Nov 2013 he purchased me my first vape kit from Vape Africa and a 30ml of Liqua Menthol 18mg, I was hellbent on not enjoying vaping and would put on a big show of coughing and spluttering every time I vaped. I would vape when he was around and rebelliously continue smoking when he was at work - Yes I am an idiot like that 
Eventually on the 16th January 2014, the day before my birthday I was waiting for a new client to arrive for an appointment, I looked at my pack of Dunhill's and went, "you know what I am over this shyte" - put what was left in the box in a cupboard and started vaping full time. After about a week I asked hubby to remove the offending pack of smokes. To this day I have not been tempted to take a puff and have had absolutely no desire at all to light up. Three months after quitting cigarettes a whole host of health issues cropped up, I suspect it was my body weaning itself off all the chemicals and crap that one finds in cigarettes. It's been a long hard road, but my health has improved and after my Jan 2014 x-ray the doctor noted some improvement, the last x-ray I had two months ago shows no change - which is good as it means the lungs are not getting any worse. I can breathe, I can smell and I can taste - so in my opinion it was well worth it.

As stated hubby had quit smoking about 4 years prior, around 2008 - he had however developed ulcerative colisis and suffered a fair amount of pain and was on medication. While doing some research he discovered that it was fairly common for ex smokers to get UC after quitting. According to the research, nicotine assists with the formation of mucous on the colon and when you quit, this dries out causing UC. He would secretly use my vape gear at night to see if there was any truth to this and after a few weeks noticed that his pain was lessening. He is now totally off his meds and vapes like a demon.

My oldest son who is 29 has also been converted from stinkies to vaping, he does ocassionally still smoke, but we are just happy that doesn't smoke all the time. He is over in the UK already and with the price of smokes over there I doubt he indulges much anymore.

So all in all vaping has had a powerfully positive effect on my family and I am so very glad that vape gear has improved so much in the last two years

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (23/12/15)

Thanks for sharing @KimH 
Wishing you all the best from here on with you and your hubby's health and vaping journeys
Great to hear you have a vaping partner

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

